# My Pigeon HATES ME!



## Mr. Mackey (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi! This is my first post on Pigeon biz. I recently rescued a baby pigeon he was semi yellow with some adult feathers when I found him. This website helped me greatly, but now he's about 3 months old and he fly's free in my house and gets along well with my dogs. But the poo was becoming and issue I was constantly chasing behind him which is nearly impossible when you have a family. I bought him the avian fashions bird diaper and I put it on him he immediately hated it. I called the company and the lady was very helpful with tactics and ways to help him love it. It has been a week since the phone call and all he does is run from me now even when he doesn't have it on. I feel like I'm losing my little boy. He used to be very sweet and let me get close and cuddle. Now he won't even let me near him just fly's away and runs. PLEASE HELP! I want him to be sociable, now he just feels like a street pigeon that runs from humans. I want my sweet piggy back.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Your pigeon is still the same bird, he/she is just grown up and adjusting to a human world as best as possible. Have you tried hand feeding him/her? Try that, and only feed from your hand, he/she will soften up a little. As the bird matures, more of his/her personality will come out and the bird will mellow a bit. 

How does the bird act when inside his cage? Does it try to bite?*


----------



## Mr. Mackey (Jan 27, 2014)

He has never tried to bite anyone. I've watched him peck at the dog but it was more of a "Get out of my face!" Peck. When he is in the cage it's usually just for sleeping, but once I leave him in there and not cover him, He starts jumping on the walls of the cage. Also he won't even let me get close enough with my hand to feed him from it.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

He coming from a feral state may be from a long line of feral hatched birds and has lost his domestic characcter traits. this bird is probably a good candidate for a slow release back to where he was hatched and where there is a flock. esp if you don't plan on getting him or her a pigeon mate. pigeons are flock birds and keep the same mate. he will have to learn to forage like his relatives. All pigeons when mature are standoffish..even domestic ones.


----------



## Mr. Mackey (Jan 27, 2014)

spirit wings said:


> He coming from a feral state may be from a long line of feral hatched birds and has lost his domestic characcter traits. this bird is probably a good candidate for a slow release back to where he was hatched and where there is a flock. esp if you don't plan on getting him or her a pigeon mate. pigeons are flock birds and keep the same mate. he will have to learn to forage like his relatives. All pigeons when mature are standoffish..even domestic ones.


I thought about bringing him back to where I found him cause there were pigeons there, but recently they've all gone. My co worker told me that someone came in a shot them with a BB gun over the weekend. To spite me cause I showed such a fondness for the pigeons that lived in our building and rescued the baby (Mack). So now I really won't bring him back cause I'm sure he'll have the same fate. I want him to live a happy life as a wild bird, but I also want him to visit. I'm completely stressed over his distance from me. My significant other thinks I'm crazy over a "dirty pigeon". Keeps insisting I should set him free. I love him. The last thought in my head honestly is setting him free when he's been in my care since about 3 weeks old. Also he still chirps like a little baby when I put out food for him. I don't know what to do.


----------



## Mr. Mackey (Jan 27, 2014)

Skyeking said:


> *Your pigeon is still the same bird, he/she is just grown up and adjusting to a human world as best as possible. Have you tried hand feeding him/her? Try that, and only feed from your hand, he/she will soften up a little. As the bird matures, more of his/her personality will come out and the bird will mellow a bit.
> 
> How does the bird act when inside his cage? Does it try to bite?*


He tried to bite me today when I put him in his cage. He also is transitioning from chirping to cooing.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*This may be a male pigeon, it may be a little early to tell. It is an absolute compliment when they try to bite you, they are feeling good and protecting their territory and looks at you as his/her equal.


Sounds to me like you brought this bird inside just in time, it is a shame that people feel they need to kill them. It is lack of education and disrespect to these poor creatures. This so called "dirty pigeon" carries no more disease then any other bird. They are wonderful creatures with personalities. I myself would hold off releasing him. Perhaps you can eventually find him/her a home. *


----------



## Mr. Mackey (Jan 27, 2014)

Skyeking said:


> *This may be a male pigeon, it may be a little early to tell. It is an absolute compliment when they try to bite you, they are feeling good and protecting their territory and looks at you as his/her equal.
> 
> 
> Sounds to me like you brought this bird inside just in time, it is a shame that people feel they need to kill them. It is lack of education and disrespect to these poor creatures. This so called "dirty pigeon" carries no more disease then any other bird. They are wonderful creatures with personalities. I myself would hold off releasing him. Perhaps you can eventually find him/her a home. *


It is a shame I wanna take all the unwanted animals and just keep them on a big farm. Lol. It's the people who act like animals. I have no intention on setting him free or giving him another home. Unless I feel that is what's best for him.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Mr. Mackey said:


> I thought about bringing him back to where I found him cause there were pigeons there, but recently they've all gone. My co worker told me that someone came in a shot them with a BB gun over the weekend. To spite me cause I showed such a fondness for the pigeons that lived in our building and rescued the baby (Mack). So now I really won't bring him back cause I'm sure he'll have the same fate. I want him to live a happy life as a wild bird, but I also want him to visit. I'm completely stressed over his distance from me. My significant other thinks I'm crazy over a "dirty pigeon". Keeps insisting I should set him free. I love him. The last thought in my head honestly is setting him free when he's been in my care since about 3 weeks old. Also he still chirps like a little baby when I put out food for him. I don't know what to do.


If you think he would come to harm then of course keep him safe with you. but he is going to be a frustrated mature pigeon because they have genetic makeup to find a mate and fertilize eggs and build nests and sit on eggs with his partner, so you will or should provide all of that for him. AND you will have to accept him for just how he is biting and all, as he is your responsiblity now for the 15 to 20 something years he may live.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Mr. Mackey said:


> It is a shame I wanna take all the unwanted animals and *just keep them on a big farm. Lol. It's the people who act like animals. I have no intention on setting him free or giving him another home. Unless I feel that is what's best for him.


** LOL, I feel the same way when I see all the needy creatures in the world.

Don't let anyone, who doesn't really know pigeons persuade you to "get rid of him." By finding him a home, I am thinking someone, who already owns and loves pigeons and has a loft and aviary, who would be willing to take this bird.

*


----------

